# DIGITAL CAMERA: TAKE PICTURE TO UPLOAD TO INTERNET



## muddy123 (Oct 20, 2010)

i want to take my own picture for upload to facebook,etc. : how hard would this be to do? what best buy digital camera would be the simplest for a technically challenged old dude ? can i take my own picture, using a timer, etc. or do i need someone else to take my picture ? best buy has some digital cameras for around $100 - $ 150, nikon, sony, etc. would i connect the camera to my vintage 2005 dell desktop, xp, computer with a usb cable ? thanks a million when had someone take my photograph a few yrs ago, the photograph was uploaded to my email, from there i copied it to a folder, i think, from there i put it on craigslist for internet dating: will the picture i upload from the digital camera be the same basic process, file-type, etc. ? thanks again


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi muddy123 and welcome to the Photographer's Corner :wave:

Depending on what sort of pics you want to take, there's a huge range of cameras to suit. I personally have been impressed with Olympus and Fuji cameras, but that's not to say they're all good :grin:

I recommend looking around you local shops and physically handle the cameras, check for how the camera fits in your hand and whether your fingers can reach the various buttons easily and comfortably.

Once you found a camera (or several) that's practical to use and has the features you want, check the prices online. Remember that the online prices will likely be cheaper but, if anything goes wrong you'll have to pay the postage, plus time waiting, to get it sorted. Shop-prices will likely be higher, but you'll be able to talk to a human being to get it sorted and, when purchasing, the salesperson might (or can often be persuaded to :wink throw a few goodies in to seal the deal (carry-case, spare memory-card(s) etc.).

As for camera features etc. most new cameras have a 'self-timer' built in, ranging from 2 seconds to 15 seconds and most will have a USB-cable in the box, to connect to a PC.

If you want a self-portrait (I assume you don't have a tripod), you can hold the camera at arm's-length pointing it at yourself, though it might take a bit of trial-and-error to get the right pic without bits of you missing :laugh: - It doesn't really matter though cos there's always a 'Delete' button for the scrappy ones and you learn about the camera, in the meantime :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

for lightweight Point and shoot cameras, look for a small tripod that will easily fit into a pocket or bag along with the camera .. they are fairly cheap and easy to use, being barley longer than the camera purchased. 
I more frequently use the quickfit base from my large tripod since it gives adequate support and just attaches to the base of my cameras with a thumbscrew. Just requires a level surface to sit on .. 

You'll have to experiment with the angle you tilt it at in order to get the best result ie not grabbing a photo which stops at the neck etc .. with one of those small flexy tripods you will be able to play around until you get the angle right, remembering as werebo said, you can always delete the rubbish and keep those that are to your liking .. plus the photo's that might make you & your friends laugh!!!


----------

